# Trying to move on



## magz1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi, here goes, I wanted to try x1 last go of ivf but my husband doesn't, I said I would try to give up the idea but I can't. We are continuously arguing and I'm so unhappy, I've told him I can't move on just yet but he is not supporting me one bit. How can I move on, anyone got the magic answers. Thanks magz xxxxxx


----------



## Kika (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi magz1,

When was your last cycle? & how many have you done?

I'm in a similar situation with my dh, I just can't seem to cope at the moment.  It's hard, in fact I'm not sure I've been through that much that's been more difficult.

We don't have the money for another Ivf, but we have 2 frozen embryos.  I'm too scared to do them, there's loads of stress in m husbands family at the moment & I want to wait until its over but already 40, my dd is 9 & it could take years to resolve.  I don't know what to do.

I'm just trying to move on with other things that I want to do.  More training & decided I want to work with children.  My best advice (as you don't have much control over this) is to start something new, that you can achieve & find some fulfilment one where.  Most clinics offer counselling too.

Hope that helps,  it helps m to know that I'm not the only one out there struggling.  Try & treat yourself kindly,  and start with baby steps. Xxx


----------



## wanttoflyaway (Feb 2, 2012)

Hiya... I know just how you feel  its so hard

For men I think they can be so much more realistic about things and our hormones make things so confused and emotional -  I just dropped things for a while, I had to go away with work for a few days and when I came back he brought it up and we made some calls & enquiries (though it didn't work out). moving on is so hard, no one can really understand unless they have been there, its effects so much in life.

I have learnt you have to be true to yourself and not pile on the pressure too much, have a few days/weeks not focusing on it (as in not talking to him about it) then bring it up and say exactly how you feel, take it from there, as he has to understand from your point of view as much as you do from his. 

Hope this helps a little - I wish I had more answers for you, and for my self! 

xx


----------



## magz1 (May 9, 2011)

Thank for replies girls some really good advice, we've done x2fresh cycles & x1fet. Has a result of fet we have ds, which makes me feel so bad because I should just feel lucky that we have him. Sorry for the me post. Hope you all find peace within yourselves in whatever u do. Thank again magz xxxxxx


----------

